# Primitive Catfish recipe?



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

I'm hoping one or two of you Catfish hunters can help me. I backpack and primitive camp often. There are very few big lakes or streams within reach of the National Forest trails, especially in Ohio. Several of the remote trails, however, are near ponds and secondary streams that feed the major river systems. When I see a promising piece of water(not often), I can rely on the Cat bite. So here's my ?. What's a good way to prepare Catfish for primitive campfire cooking. Do you clean it differently? How can I make it delicious without all the luxuries of home cookin'. I can pan fry it, grill it or skewer it on a stick. I'm not survivorman, I want it to be good. Can anyone help? --Tim........................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Pack some lemon pepper and tin foil (both lite and don't take much space) Gut, skin and filet/or don't filet. Sprinkle lots a lemon pepper, wrap in foil and into the hot coals. Time would depend on the fish size. YUM!!


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

occasionally while catfishing at night in the fall i will filet and cook a channel cat or small flathead along the river when its cool enough to have a fire. i usually wait till there is a big bed of glowing coals before i start cooking. best is to find a big chunk of tree bark or flat piece of wood, soak it in the water for a while, then lay the filets on the bark, season with whatever (i carry salt and pepper packets stolen for cafeteria at work lol), then lay close as possible to the coals without burning the meat. rotate every now and then to evenly cook the meat. its a slow process and takes about 45 minutes or so but its so worth it!


----------

